# Die Fuji Reel, Wenderolle, Made in Japan



## eiszeit (26. Oktober 2021)

Eine Wenderolle (sidecast) mit Spule und Rückwand aus Kunststoff, die Fuji Reel.






Kurbelansicht: Links: Dürchmesser Rückwand 100mm, Rechts. die kleine Schwester Rückwand 85mm




Ansicht Rückwand: mit dem neuartigen Ausheber (unten), mit der Knarre (Sound) und mit dem Back-Stop/Inverse-Stop




Links: Innenansicht der 100er Rolle, Rechts: dazugehörige Schaltstellung bei der 85er Rolle=> Knarre im Betrieb




Knarre und Back-Stop im Betrieb




Rollenfußstellung zum Wurf




Die 85er Rolle als Macroaufnahme, man sieht schön die Trademark mit dem stilisierten „Fujiyama“, die Zeichen
Sound, Back-Stop....




Die 100er Rolle als Macroaufnahme. Zeichen: 100 im Kranz, Superior Quality, Made of Plastic ....

Die Rollen wurden u. a. von Ertl/München in der 60er Jahren angeboten.  Die Verkaufszahlen waren im unteren Bereich
weil diese Art von Rollen eben nicht ganz so beliebt waren. Zudem fordert die Rolle im Einsatz eine gewisse
Geschicklichkeit. Beide Rolle laufen sehr leicht, ich möchte sie von der Laufeigenschaft fast vergleichen mit der
DAM Ever Ready 4200.
Besonders gut gelöst wurde bei der Rolle der neuartige befederte Ausheber


----------



## Minimax (28. Oktober 2022)

Konichiwa,
Letzte Woche ist mir aus zufälliger Quelle eine Variante der von eiszeit vorgestellten Wenderolle zugeflogen.  Ich habe keine Hintergrundinformationen zu dem Stück, daher bin nehme ich ein ähnliches Alter und Vertriebshistorie wie von eiszeit dankenswerterweise recherchierten Exemplaren an. Die Rolle ist bis auf die Farbe fast identisch zu dem von Eiszeit vorgestellten Stück. sehr selbst:












Wie vom Vorredner beschrieben, handelt es sich um eine Achsrolle, also keine echte Pin. Der Wendefuss ist genietet und stramm. Die Griffe sind ebenfalls genietet. Der ganze interne Mechanismus mit der Ringfeder elegant und robust. Der Klicker ist über einen Schalter zu aktivieren wie üblich, eine Besonderheit ggü. anderen Achsrollen Pins ist die Möglichkeit mit einem separaten Schalter die Rolle in einer Richtung zu blockieren (das ist mir so nur von den heutigen Akara Rollen bekannt). Ein Dritter Schalter lößt die Spulenverriegelung.

Wie die grössere von Walters Rollen ist die Rückenplatte 10cm im DM, die Spulenbreite von Kante zu Kante beträgt 3cm. Interessanterweise sind die Masse ebenfalls identisch mit einer modernen Wenderolle (yongs&sons Ray Walton Rolling Pin, links im Bild). Beachtet auch die identische Gestaltung der 'Abwurfkante' der Spulen. Insgesamt ist die Rolle kleiner als eine 'Standardpin' (rechts im Bild)









Eine weitere Besonderheit ist der merkwürdige Metallclip auf der Spule, seine praktische Funktion bleibt mir ebenso wie die erwähnte Laufblockade rätselhaft.





Wie Eiszeit schrieb ist die Achsrolle durchaus leichtgängig und bei kräftiger Strömung und robuster Montage ist eine Nutzung mit Ablaufender Schnur notfalls vorstellbar. Freilich bleibt Ihre Domäne das Grundangeln mit dem Bodenblei in Stillwasser und Fluss, hier bietet ihre Wendefunktion auch einen echten Vorteil.

Ein interessantes Stück (ichvglaub ich leg sie zu den anderen), und wenn jemand von Euch weitergehende Informationen zu der Rolle oder dem Hersteller sowie Vertreiber hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür.

Herzliche Grüsse,
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Minimax (28. Oktober 2022)

Nachtrag:
Also eigentlich kriege ich ja Schluckauf & Bindehautentzündung von billigen Wenderollen aus marineblauem Plastik. Aber plötzlich und unerklärlicherweise ist Schnur auf dem ungepflegten Ding, und wieso hängt es auf einmal an meiner Johnnierute? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Thomas. (29. Oktober 2022)

schicke Blau Rolle, bestimmt von 1958 als Sonderedition zum ersten und einzigen Deutschenmeisterschafts Titel des Schalke 04  
die von Walter waren als Sondermodel für den Weltmeistertitel der Holländischen Nationalmannschaft vorgesehen, kann ja noch passieren 

außergewöhnliche Farbe das einen die Augen weh tun, aber sie hat was deswegen, wenn die neben einer Stella liegt wir die Shimano übersehen.
in dem Zustand zu schade zum fischen.


----------



## Minimax (29. Oktober 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> In dem Zustand zu schade zum fischen.


Würd ich so nicht sagen.


----------



## eiszeit (29. Oktober 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Würd ich so nicht sagen.
> Anhang anzeigen 422714


Super


----------

